
What the blame-Trump crowd gets wrong about blaming China - lordmax
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/04/21/china-cant-be-scapegoated-if-its-actually-guilty/
======
sebastien_bois
I hate it when "opinion" pieces get passed off as legitimate articles (hence
the almost-fine-print-sized section title at the top of the page).

P.S. Not blaming the poster for submitting this - only the WP for publishing
it.

~~~
eitland
What is wrong with it?

